# Ebola



## Alex (2/10/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/ebola/comments/2hxd9f/discussion_first_case_of_ebola_in_the_united/

I have a feeling that six months from now, life as we know it is going to be very different.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (2/10/14)

AIDS has not been so effective, so Mother Nature came up with Ebola. #SUSTAINABLE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

Cat said:


> AIDS has not been so effective, so Mother Nature came up with Ebola. #SUSTAINABLE


Exactly! The earth has started fighting back


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/ebola-victims-african-village-rise-4320414


----------



## Cat (2/10/14)

There is a system of actions and reactions, or consequences, even if it is not very clear to us. This virus apparently has something to do with primitive practices of eating monkeys and bats. Same here with us too, what we eat will eventually have some effect.
Ebola virus was in the news a while ago, like 5 years ago? It did not spread much, this time it seems it is spreading more - which is probably bad news for us here, i don't know that SA Dept of Health and Home Affairs would be competent...hopefully they copy what Asian and European countries have done.

PS: i read a news report few days ago, some foreign aid/WHO workers were attacked and killed that side.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (2/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

Cat said:


> There is a system of actions and reactions, or consequences, even if it is not very clear to us. This virus apparently has something to do with primitive practices of eating monkeys and bats. Same here with us too, what we eat will eventually have some effect.
> Ebola virus was in the news a while ago, like 5 years ago? It did not spread much, this time it seems it is spreading more - which is probably bad news for us here, i don't know that SA Dept of Health and Home Affairs would be competent...hopefully they copy what Asian and European countries have done.
> 
> PS: i read a news report few days ago, some foreign aid/WHO workers were attacked and killed that side.


Nah, we don't need to worry, Dept of Health said it won't come here, they will stop it at customs, seriously, I heard some oke say that on the radio

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (2/10/14)

On the plane back from Istanbul we were given a form with a lot of tick boxes opposite symptoms to complete. On landing in SA no one asked for or collected the forms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (2/10/14)

Andre said:


> On the plane back from Istanbul we were given a form with a lot of tick boxes opposite symptoms to complete. On landing in SA no one asked for or collected the forms.


makes me love SA more and more

they very consistent, not doing their job

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Nah, we don't need to worry, Dept of Health said it won't come here, they will stop it at customs, seriously, I heard some oke say that on the radio


So who stops the people who are first port of call? Who stops the government employee who comes into contact with an infected person. So he can now take it home to his family and community? 

Has nobody played or watched Resident Evil!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (2/10/14)




----------



## Alex (6/10/14)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-29514920
The Spanish health minister has confirmed that a nurse who treated a victim of Ebola in Madrid has tested positive for the disease.

The nurse is said to be the first person in the current outbreak known to have contracted Ebola outside Africa.

Health Minister Ana Mato said the woman was part of the team that treated Spanish priest Manuel Garcia Viejo, who died of the virus on 25 September.

Some 3,400 people have died in the outbreak - mostly in West Africa.

The Spanish nurse is in a stable condition, Reuters quoted health officials as saying. She started to feel ill last week when she was on holiday.

The nurse was admitted to hospital in Alcorcon, near Madrid, on Monday morning with a high fever, Ms Mato said.

Doctors isolated the emergency treatment room.

The infection was confirmed by two tests, the minister said.


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

This has become a serious problem....for all!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/14)

It's very very scary


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

I've been reading reports that this little bug is airborne already, maybe just conspiracy theories, maybe misinformation... who knows. And, the dead walk again.... keep your batteries charged people!


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> On the plane back from Istanbul we were given a form with a lot of tick boxes opposite symptoms to complete. On landing in SA no one asked for or collected the forms.



Sounds about right.


----------



## Gizmo (6/10/14)

No guys this is hectic stuff. There is no control at all. No planes should be allowed to go to western african till this is outbreak is under control. But then again, they will still drive down. 

I am just terrified

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been reading reports that this little bug is airborne already, maybe just conspiracy theories, maybe misinformation... who knows. And, the dead walk again.... keep your batteries charged people!



I need more VTC5's!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (6/10/14)

If it apparently has a chancs of hitting Mozambique then we screwed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> If it apparently has a chancs of hitting Mozambique then we screwed


Shit... I live just south of the "e" in Mozambique

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (7/10/14)

http://www.medbox.org/preview/541aa93b-566c-4134-ba48-03f11fcc7b89/doc.pdf

epidemiology, diagnosis and treatment of viral haemorrhagic fevers (including Ebola), published in Ch 16 of the well-known medical textbook 'Manson's Tropical Diseases', has been made freely available by the publisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kdawg (9/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (13/10/14)

Hey everyone I by profession have obvious interests in the latest epidemic. Came across this, its a bit of more raw information than what is being punted in the media. I am hesitant to publicly comment on the contents but for anyone with the knowledge its worth a read. Things are indeed getting interesting:
Genomic surveillance elucidates Ebola virus origin and transmission during the 2014 outbreak 
Available from:
http://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/12967678/2014-Gire-Science-EbolaSeq.pdf?sequence=1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (14/10/14)

Danny said:


> Hey everyone I by profession have obvious interests in the latest epidemic. Came across this, its a bit of more raw information than what is being punted in the media. I am hesitant to publicly comment on the contents but for anyone with the knowledge its worth a read. Things are indeed getting interesting:
> Genomic surveillance elucidates Ebola virus origin and transmission during the 2014 outbreak
> Available from:
> http://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/12967678/2014-Gire-Science-EbolaSeq.pdf?sequence=1


 
I don't really understand much of this, but looks to me like it boils down to 'we are in the _merde _if we don't contain this soon'...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

Wesley said:


> I don't really understand much of this, but looks to me like it boils down to 'we are in the _merde _if we don't contain this soon'...


At the rate that virus mutates you might be right!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Arctus (17/10/14)

I'm actually not sure what to think about this ebola outbreak anymore, initially it was a case of "I've heard of these "outbreaks" before, they get a bit of media attention and then they die down soon enough just like they always do". 

Then I was listening to this guy called Tim Butcher on Cape Talk this afternoon, which gave me a different perspective on this. Not sure I agree 100% with him, but he does present a different perspective and more of a back story to what mainline news is reporting.

Podcast of this interview here, http://www.capetalk.co.za/podcast/podcasts.asp the relevant one is titled, "The most honest account of ebola you will hear today"


----------



## Andre (17/10/14)

Arctus said:


> I'm actually not sure what to think about this ebola outbreak anymore, initially it was a case of "I've heard of these "outbreaks" before, they get a bit of media attention and then they die down soon enough just like they always do".
> 
> Then I was listening to this guy called Tim Butcher on Cape Talk this afternoon, which gave me a different perspective on this. Not sure I agree 100% with him, but he does present a different perspective and more of a back story to what mainline news is reporting.
> 
> Podcast of this interview here, http://www.capetalk.co.za/podcast/podcasts.asp the relevant one is titled, "The most honest account of ebola you will hear today"


Very interesting, thanks for sharing. @Danny posted an article on the rate of mutation of the virus - frightening.


----------



## BumbleBee (2/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/12/14)

Is it just me or did the Ebola outbreak happen at almost exactly the same time as the postal strike?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Danny (2/12/14)

But it hasnt vanished just yet, more the worlds media have been brought to heel and cant spin the stories they were spinning. http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-30270997

The updates also seem to be very stringently controlled in terms of what information is given, enough to satisfy a curious web browser but certainly not enough pertinent information to make me forget about it. The stats released by the WHO also still dont make sense and tell contadictory stories about what is going on. Im waiting for more molecular studies to come out, at least then its real results that can be interpreted without needing someone else's interpretation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

